# 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans Spotter Guide Now Live on SpotterGuides.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Andy Blackmore has released the 2011 version of his uber useful 24 Hours of Le Mans Spotter Guides. This guide was released on 3rd June 2011 and was made possible by many teams who assisted in supplying liveries in advance. For those leaving for Le Mans at a later date, we will release an update following Scruitneering on this page.

We've been proud to work with Andy for several years now and can't recommend his Spotter Guides enough.

* Download Here *


----------



## andybee (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everyone. Just to let you know the Le Mans Spotter Guide has been updated to reflect all the new liveries from the Scruitneering Days. Also note, BMW have swapped their car ID Colours around.

In addition, I have released an iPAD PDF version (Currently 1024, but will save out 2048 version in next 24hours) and a low res version for mobile devices.

Thanks for your support and all the downloads!

Andy


----------

